# Hello



## enelson96 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi my name is Emma. I own 3 kitties! Their names are Mooie (13 years), Shadow (3 years), and Remington (2 years). I got the last two from a Humane Society. I just found this site today and though that it would be nice to join. Great forum!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! I love your cats' names.  

Please feel free to post pictures. 

soon.


----------



## enelson96 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks... I will post pictures in the picture section right now...!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Emma! Welcome; enjoy!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Ummm, it's 3 minutes after your post and there are no kitty pictures. *Tapping feet impateintly*.

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## enelson96 (Dec 8, 2007)

haha...


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna proudly owned by the Incredible Four and the big girl Freesia


----------



## devilsheep22 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi! That's awesome that you got some of your cats from a Humane Society.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Welcome to Cat Forum. You will learn so much here. 
I know I have. Kudos to you for adopting rescue kitties. 
Were glad you are here.*


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Emma, glad to have you join us


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi Emma....

I grew up in the Twin Cities....nice to have another midwestern person here!


----------

